# MyFishingBox - Raubfisch



## Tobi92 (10. Februar 2015)

Hey Boardies 

Heute war ja Liefertag für die MyFishingBox - Raubfisch.
Ich hab meine erste erhalten und bin eig ganz zufrieden.

Allerdings hätte ich mir für diese Jahreszeit ein paar Low/No-action Shads erhofft.

Allgemein ein paar Köder, die grad in der trägen Jahreszeit erfolgversprechend sind.

Noch kann ich nicht beurteilen ob es sich bei der Sache um eine gut durchdachte oder zufällige Köderwahl handelt. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und Eindrücke so?


Für diejenigen die sich fragen worum es hier geht:
https://www.myfishingbox.com


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Der Bieberpelz hatte das auch schon mal getestet.
Zu finden hier:
http://www.angeln-mit-stil.de/2014/12/13/myfishingbox-das-perfekte-geschenk-fuer-angler/

Ich selbst bin noch skeptisch - suche mir meine Köder eigentlich lieber selbst aus. Die Idee an sich hat aber definitv was


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Als "Überraschungs-Wundertüte" zu Geschenkzwecken bestimmt lustig. Ich selbst wähle meine Köder aber lieber eigenhändig.

Von denen fährt hier auch schon genug rum


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Abend.

 die MyFishingBox gibt's ja schon länger. Meine sogar seit 2013 schon davon was auf Barsch-Alarm usw. gelesen zu haben. Allerdings kam die da nicht so gut weg. Eben weil das Sortiment teils sehr Abweichend war und man den Preis nicht jedesmal aufwiegen kann. Es basiert alles auf einer Mischkalkulation. Ist den einen Monat ein guter Wobbler und ein paar Japan Gummis dabei kann beim nächsten mal 1-2 Blinker und ein paar Gummis dabei sein, die niemals auf den Preis der Box kommen. (Versandkosten lasse ich mal außen vor...)

 Gerade für Allrounder, Einsteiger und Neugierige finde ich die Box ganz okey. Ich weiss aber was ich für meine Gewässer benötige und daher kaufe ich ganz gezielt....


----------



## mLe (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Ich bekomme sie jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und man freut sich eigentlich immer, da man garnicht mehr dran denkt, dass man die Box bekommt. Manchmal ist halt was enthalten, wo man sich tierisch drüber freut, manchmal auch nicht. So ist das halt bei Wundertüten .


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber was ich für meine Gewässer benötige und daher kaufe ich ganz gezielt....



Genau das war einer der Gründe mir so ein Ding zuzulegen.
Dass man an Tagen, an denen die üblichen Verdächtigen mal wieder nicht ziehen, auf vielleicht außergewöhnliche Köder zurückgreifen kann, die man sonst nicht hätte. 

Ich halts aber auch eher für eine nette Spielerei, als eine ernsthafte Tackleerweiterung. 

@Trollwut 
Danke für den link, der Bericht war ursprünglich der Auslöser.


Naja ich bekomm jetzt noch zwei Boxen, mal schaun ob sie mich noch überzeugen können.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Die MyFishingBox eignet sich in erster Linie als ziemlich cooles Geschenk für Angler. Aber auch als Angler finde ich eine solche Investition interessant, denn das *Ü-Ei Prinzip* wird gut bedient.

Die meisten kennen es: Man bekommt ein Paket und freut sich es auspacken zu dürfen. Das Gefühl kann nur getopt werden, wenn man nicht weiß was in dem Paket ist. Und das ist ja hier der Fall.

Bei der Rechnung Köder <-> Geldwert kann es eben in beide Richtungen gehen. Mal zu teuer, mal ein Schnäppchen.



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Dass man an Tagen, an denen die üblichen Verdächtigen mal wieder nicht ziehen, auf vielleicht außergewöhnliche Köder zurückgreifen kann, die man sonst nicht hätte.


Genau das hat mir 3 Zander gebracht. Durch diese Box habe ich Köder verwendet, die ich sonst vermutlich nie gekauft und an besagter Stelle probiert hätte. Und doch waren es genau diese Köder, die mir in der Auswegslosen Situation den Fisch gebracht hatte.

Natürlich kann man die Köder auch vorher schon haben und einfach lange nicht genutztes probieren. Ich hätte es allerdings nicht gemacht, hätte ich nicht die Box bekommen.

Diese beiden Brocken sind durch die Erfahrungen - wenn teils auch im entferntesten Sinne - mit der Box gekommen. Eben weil ich deshalb auf einen Köder umgestiegen bin, den ich sonst zu dieser Zeit an diesem Gewässer nicht probiert hätte. 









Und für diese Überraschung hat es sich gelohnt ^^


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Genau auf sowas hoffe ich auch


----------



## Lennart83 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Ich habe die aktuelle Box auch erhalten, ist ebenfalls meine erste! Ich finde den Inhalt ganz gut - Sachen, die ich in der Saison verwenden werde, aber mir nicht selber gekauft hätte! Zur aktuellen Jahreszeit passen die Köder nicht, das stimmt. Ich habe noch einen Köder aus einer vorherigen Box dazu bekommen ("gewonnen"), war das bei dir/euch auch so? Es handelt sich um einen großen No-Action GuFi mit Neonjigkopf.

Ich gebe zu - ich packe einfach gerne Pakete aus, daher gefällt mir das Konzept so gut. Außerdem kann ich so viele Köder ausprobieren, ohne mir diese aussuchen zu müssen. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis geht für mich auch in Ordnung. Sicherlich ist das nichts für jeden, mir gefällt der Service bisher gut.

Kommentar meiner Frau: Na, neue Spielsachen bekommen?


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Hab ebenfalls einen Köder aus dem Monat zuvor erhalten.
Einen kleinen Gummi mit ca. 5cm und dazu nen Jigkopf (von der Größe nicht zum Gummi passend) an dem Gummi-Bänder in Schwarz und Rot angebracht sind. 
Den Jigkopf find ich ganz geil und hab ihn auch gleich an nem Easyshiner montiert....wird demnächst ausprobiert.


----------



## Tobi92 (13. März 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Vorweg noch was zur letzten Box. Mir gings ähnlich wie Bieber, als an einem Tag bei mir und meinen Kumpels bei keinem was ging hab ich den hellblauen, nach Minze duftenden Köder montiert und mein Glück probiert. Ein paar Würfe später kam der Einschlag und der Zander hing. Hat mich riesig gefreut. 


Die Woche wurde mal wieder die MyFishingBox-Raubfisch rausgeschickt und ich erhielt nun meine zweite.
Hier mal ein Bild der Ausbeute 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/13/c8d8632df5bc2f33091c9c11d1b23ee9.jpg

Nachdem die Erwartung/Hoffnung nicht mehr so groß war wie noch bei der ersten Box, bin ich eig. recht zufrieden damit. 
Ein Zusammenhang Köder-Jahreszeit ist zwar auch diesmal nicht zu erkennen, allerdings gefallen mir persönlich die Ködergrößen besser für diese Jahreszeit.

Köder und Jigs waren so zusammen verpackt wie auf dem Bild. Diese Kombinationen sagen mir jetzt nicht so zu, weshalb ich anders kombinieren werde.  

Besonders interessant find ich die beiden farbigen Jigs, einfach weil ich solche nicht besitze und gern Neues ausprobiere.

Auch über den Wobbler freue ich mich, da ich Wobblertechnisch allgemein schlecht ausgerüstet bin. (Bei denen die mir gefallen stimmt in meinen Äugen das preis-leistungsverhältnis nicht) 
Zudem hatte ich noch nie einen in der Hand der so enorm rasselt. Ob das positiv oder negativ ist stellt sich raus.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Ich sehe einen Spikey Shad dort. Mein absoluter Top Köder.
Den würde ich aber nur mit einem normalen Jig fischen.

Ich habe selbst noch eine Box im Hause, muss die aber noch wegschicken wegen einem Gewinnspiel, das bei uns lief. Aber bisher meldet sich der Gewinner nicht.

Mal schauen ob ich es mir noch hole.


----------



## Tobi92 (15. März 2015)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Ja der Spikey is Top 
Hab ich allerdings auch schon. 

Ja des mitn Gewinnspiel hab ich mitgekriegt, super Aktion


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse? Ich erwäge, das zu testen.


----------



## randio (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse? Ich erwäge, das zu testen.


 
Ich habe um drei Ecken gehört, dass sich wohl einiges getan haben soll und auch mehr hochwertiges Zeugs drin sein soll. Wie gesagt, nur gehört und sicher recht subjektiv.


----------



## layercake87 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

schaut euch doch auf youtube die videos von dem kanal an. da werden die inhalte aus verschiedenen monaten vorgestellt.

sehe es ähnlich wie die meisten hier. als überraschung nett, aber insgesamt denke ich nicht, dass sich die box bei den preisen lohnt.


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Is mal ganz nett, wenn man sich gern selbst beschenkt und überrascht. Wer freut sich nicht über ein Päckchen mit Angelbedarf. 

Die Kosten für die Box kann mal allerdings gewiss sinnvoller investieren. 

Ich bereue es zwar nicht, va. weil ich dadurch mal paar Wobbler dazu bekommen hab(setz eig überwiegend auf Gummi), werds aber nicht nochmal abonnieren. 

In den Boxen waren lediglich 2-3 Köder enthalten die regelmäßig Ihrer Bestimmung nachgehen dürfen, der Rest liegt zwar auch in der Köderbox wird aber nur seltenst verwendet. 

Solltest du dich dafür entschließen, achte darauf das Abo wieder fristgerecht zu kündigen, sonst kommt die gleiche Laufzeit nochmal dazu. Bei mir wurden aus 3 dann 6 Monate. Da lassen Sie dann auch nicht mit sich reden, Kulanz Fehlanzeige.


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> ... achte darauf dass Abbo wieder fristgerecht zu kündigen, sonst kommt die gleiche Laufzeit nochmal dazu. Bei mir wurden aus 3 dann 6 Monate. Da lassen Sie dann auch nicht mit sich reden, Kulanz Fehlanzeige.



Hi, das kenne ich vom Geschäftsmodell "Abo" nur so und ist meiner Meinung nach fester Bestandteil dessen.
Kannte die Box bisher noch nicht. Als Gag ganz nett, aber keine ernst zu nehmende Alternative / Möglichkeit - denke ich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das kenne ich vom Geschäftsmodell "Abo" nur so und ist meiner Meinung nach fester Bestandteil dessen.
> Kannte die Box bisher noch nicht. Als Gag ganz nett, aber keine ernst zu nehmende Alternative / Möglichkeit - denke ich.
> 
> Grüße JK


Da hast du recht. 
Sollte auch keine Beschwerde sein, da ich es auch nur so kenne und ja auf der eigenen Dusseligkeit beruhte, sondern ein kleiner Tipp nebenbei. 

Bei mir war es damals so, dass ich fristgerecht dem Support per Mail die Kündigung des Abo's mitteilte, womit die Sache für mich erstmal erledigt war. Als ich dann ein weiteres Paket bekam, informierte ich mich nochmal auf deren Homepage und stieß auf das Formular zur Kündigung. 

War zwar alles nicht so wild, gibts halt nochmal zwei Pakete mit Köder [emoji6] , allerdings is der Support leider seeeehr ausbaufähig. Zum Einen hätte ich mir auf meine Kündigung per Mail hin ne kleine Antwort mit dem Hinweis auf die richtige Vorgehensweise gewünscht, zum Anderen gab es auf andere Mails keine einzige Antwort.


----------



## deratmer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

ich warte auch schon ewig auf eine Mail vom Support - so langsam scheint es mir so, dass es sich um ein 1-Mann-Unternehmen handelt, der dann mit paar Kumpels die Köder in 2-3 Tagen packt 

man macht in der Werbung immer einen riesen Aufriss und dann ist es zu schwer, sich um ein neuen Abonnenten zu kümmern 

bin schon etwas enttäuscht von dem Laden, ohne die erste Box zu haben


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (18. April 2016)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Habe ein Unboxing auf BiteTime veröffentlich zur aktuellen ProBox für den April. Vielleicht interessiert es hier ja den ein oder anderen:

http://www.bite-time.de/2016/04/17/unboxing-myfishingbox-probox-4-2016/


----------



## Sunwalk (14. März 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Grabe das Thema nochmal aus, um meine Erfahrung mitzuteilen:

Ganz seltsame Machenschaften, anscheinend ist man dort ziemlich unterbesetzt. Habe 2 Boxen bezahlt, nach 3 Monaten endlich eine erhalten, die zweite nie, stattdessen eine Mail vom Gründer Andreas  selbst dass er Zitat "keine Lust auf sowas hat (mit sowas war wohl gemeint dass ich erwähnt habe dass ich es nicht gut finde, dass das Kontaktformular auf der Seite nicht funktioniert, man im Facebook vertröstet wird und die einzige Kontaktmöglichkeit, nämlich E-Mail, leider unbeantwortet bleibt über Wochen), alles ausgebucht hat und mir auch keine Box zusendet". Die eine Box die ich erhalten habe enthielt einen Köder zu wenig, des Weiteren fand ich es schade dass keine beschreibung zu keinem der Köder enthalten war. Alles in allem eine sehr negative Erfahrung, leider, hatte Hoffnung in dieses Projekt gesetzt da ich die Idee ansich nach wie vor sehr cool fand/finde.


----------



## Christopher.S (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Kann mir garnicht vorstellen dass man sich freiwillig dieses Gefühl nehmen lässt im Angelladen zu stehen vor meterweise Wänden aus funkelnd reflektierenden bunten Kunstködern und man sich überlegt welches Dekor wie fängig sein könnte und welchen Köder man auf welche Tiefe ansetzt beim nächsten spinnen. Ist ja auch alles saisonal abhängig.


----------



## Naish82 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Das lässt man sich nicht nehmen...
Die Box ist halt eher ne zusätzliche Überraschung :m


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Ich bin mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht zufrieden. Die Hälfte brauche ich nicht und den Rest bekommt man im Netz fürs Gleiche.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Warum kaufste dann sowas wenn du vorher weißt, das Teil ist mehr oder weniger "die Katze im Sack" auf Abo? |kopfkrat

Neugier?
Hoffnung, etwa Schnäppchen zu machen?


Wenn man gewillt ist etwas zu kaufen, wo man vorher nicht genau weiß was drin ist, sollte man auch nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es nicht dem entspricht was man sich vielleicht erhofft hat davon.


----------



## Rasmus (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Hallöle erstmal, habe mich gerade erst registriert, damit ich hierzu vielleicht auch noch was sagen kann.
Ich bin bislang sehr zufrieden mit der FishingBox!
Habe die Raubfischbox für 12 Monate abonniert und hatte nur letzten Monat eine kleine Enttäuschung erleben müssen, da nicht wie gewohnt 2 shads und 2 hardbaits im Paket waren, sondern nur 1 hardbait (oder war es doch nur ein shad?) und 2 shads und ein Drillingshakenschoner, den ich völlig überflüssig finde.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich das ein oder andere Mal ziemlich positiv überrascht wurde. In meiner ersten Box war beispielsweise ein extrem hochwertiger Japan-Twitchbait mit ULTRA-scharfen Haken, den man hier auch nicht einfach mal so im Laden findet.
Wer auf Überraschungen steht oder gerne am Wasser experimentiert (Was ja gut Fisch bringen soll, habe ich zumindest gehört), ist vermutlich recht zufrieden mit der Box!


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

*uralten Thread ausgrab*
Gibt es Erfahrungen zu diesem Produkt?
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Geschenk für meinen kleinen Cousin.
Gibt diese Box immer auch mind. das an "Ertrag" her, was man ausgibt.


lg Leech


----------



## Grundelmeister (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Moin Leech,


also ich habe ein Abo seit September und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Klar ist immer mal was dabei was einem nicht so gut gefällt, aber andererseits sehr viele hochwertige Wobbler und Gummifische. Dazu gibt es immer Jiggköpfe, damit man auch direkt losangeln kann.



Jenzi, Quantum, Westin, Savage Gear sind so einige der Namhaften Marken die dort oft vertreten sind.



Was das mit dem "Ertrag" angeht, kann ich dir sagen: Ja bei einem Abo bekommst du sogar mehr Wert als du ausgibst, allerdings bin ich mir bei den Boxen bei Amazon nicht sicher. Und woanders bekommst du die glaube ich nicht einzelnd.


Falls du noch mehr Fragen hast kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen. 



Grüße


Euer GM


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Grundelmeister schrieb:


> Moin Leech,
> 
> 
> also ich habe ein Abo seit September und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Klar ist immer mal was dabei was einem nicht so gut gefällt, aber andererseits sehr viele hochwertige Wobbler und Gummifische. Dazu gibt es immer Jiggköpfe, damit man auch direkt losangeln kann.
> ...




Danke. Die Info reicht mir vorerst.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Grundelmeister schrieb:


> Moin Leech,
> 
> 
> also ich habe ein Abo seit September und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Klar ist immer mal was dabei was einem nicht so gut gefällt, aber andererseits sehr viele hochwertige Wobbler und Gummifische. Dazu gibt es immer Jiggköpfe, damit man auch direkt losangeln kann.
> ...



Was wahrscheinlich der Grund ist warum so viele ein Abo anbieten, weil die einfach zu viel Kohle haben...|rolleyes


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was wahrscheinlich der Grund ist warum so viele ein Abo anbieten, weil die einfach zu viel Kohle haben...|rolleyes




Ich denke ich schenk dem Jungen einfach wieder ein Abo einer Angel-Zeitung die er gerne liest. Viel simpler :m


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich denke ich schenk dem Jungen einfach wieder ein Abo einer Angel-Zeitung die er gerne liest. Viel simpler :m


Da würd ich dann doch lieber zu der Box greifen. Wenn ich mich an meine Anfänge zurück empfinde, hätte ich mich auf meine monatliche Box voller unbekannter/ungefischter Köder wohl deutlich mehr gefreut.  

Als "ausgereifter" Angler ist das natürlich was Anderes. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Da würd ich dann doch lieber zu der Box greifen. Wenn ich mich an meine Anfänge zurück empfinde, hätte ich mich auf meine monatliche Box voller unbekannter/ungefischter Köder wohl deutlich mehr gefreut.
> 
> Als "ausgereifter" Angler ist das natürlich was Anderes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Hab g esehen, dass die auch die Jungangler-Box haben. Muss mit dem Besitzer mal schnacken, ob man die auch als Geschenk für den jungen Cousin beziehen kann - steht bei das die max. bis 17 ist und da bin ich 50% drüber weg. haha.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*



Leech schrieb:


> Hab g esehen, dass die auch die Jungangler-Box haben. Muss mit dem Besitzer mal schnacken, ob man die auch als Geschenk für den jungen Cousin beziehen kann - steht bei das die max. bis 17 ist und da bin ich 50% drüber weg. haha.


Wär interessant wie weit er denn schon is? 

Könnt mir vorstellen, dass in der Junganglerbox viel Grundausstattung wie Vorfächer, Bleie, Verbinder usw. dabei is. 
Nicht dass er das schon alles hat 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlitzeZett (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: MyFishingBox - Raubfisch*

Jungangler Box - 1 Hardbait 1 Softbait samt Kopf plus Zubehör und Aufklebern ist doch was feines


----------

